

Ask HN: Get together in Tokyo? - jbm

I know there are quite a few Tokyo hackers on this mailing list; anyone interested in getting together?  I've met some interesting people in town (mostly through Tokyo Hackerspace and the Tokyo 2600 events), but I rarely meet software people who aren't trying to sell something to me.
======
nandemo
I'm interested.

How about setting up a meet-up at meetup.com or something similar? This post
might not get voted up to front page, or it might disappear before we gather
enough people.

------
jbm
My connection keeps dropping while trying to set up a meetup group.

Email me, hn@ordisante.com, or post your email below; we'll get something
going.

For those who may be wondering, I hang out here
(<http://tokyohackerspace.org/>) but there aren't really that many software
people sadly.

------
ricosroughnecks
I'm in! Email is in the profile!

------
startupgrrl
I'd like to get together the next time in Tokyo on startup business. Drop me a
line on my google voice! I promise I won't try to sell you anything! Thanks a
bunch!

Sincerely, StartupGRrL

